# New River Rust Rump



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Anyone ever kept these?
Are they as dosile as the chilean rose?

I cant find a care sheet, does anyone have any advice?

Cheers, Bobby


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Pretty sure they're Aphonopelma sp. new river, never kept one, but they are very pretty 
Aphonopelma are usually quite docile, don't recommend handling any tarantula though.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I wouldnt try and pet it or anything lol

But I think it looks very nice, unfortunately I cant find a care sheet!

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

No problem! 
I don't think they're very common in this country :hmm:
Probably keep similarly to other Aphonopelma species.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

What substrate do you use for your Ts?
Do you think it would need an external heat source?


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

I use coco fibre, you can buy it in blocks. 
Terra Spider - Coco Fibre Substrate for Tarantulas Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

Because I have so many spiders, It's easier to heat my whole room with small oil heater.
Most people who just keep one or two use heat mats on the side of the tanks 
It depends on the room or your house, my house doesnt have double glazing so Its always quite cold, but if you've got quite a warm house, should be ok without any heatmats.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks very much, you have been really helpful!

I wish it wasnt so near christmas, I want to buy presents for me!!

Cheers, Bobby


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

no worries 
Send a letter to santa asking for one :lol2: 
Worked for me, got a few spiders under the tree last year :no1:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

lol

not a bad idea


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Infact Im asking for the starter kit now and the T for xmas.

Gives me plenty of time to get the tank set-up


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Good idea, I redid my first Ts tank loads of times before I got it just right, she doesn't seem to appreciate it though, she spends all her time moving things about and digging big holes :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

lol

Im quite excited about the whole thing now, like a big wayne!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

you know it says the T needs 50 to 60% humidity, how high is the humidity in my house likely to be?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

bobby said:


> you know it says the T needs 50 to 60% humidity, how high is the humidity in my house likely to be?


Lower. Even on the west coast (Did I guess right? haha). 

Its not hard to elevate the humidity however. Just mist or wet a corner of the tank.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

How did you know where I live :lol2:

I thought it would be lower wasnt sure though. Been a while since I had to worry about humidity!


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm not sure, probably not very high :?

Humidity and the Indoor Environment

*How to Gauge Indoor Humidity* 
 

Drop three ice cubes into a glass, add water and stir. Wait three minutes. If moisture does not form on the outside of the glass, the air is too dry; you may need a humidifier. (Do not perform this test in the kitchen, because cooking vapors may produce inaccurate results.)
:lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

lol

cheers!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

bobby said:


> How did you know where I live :lol2:
> 
> I thought it would be lower wasnt sure though. Been a while since I had to worry about humidity!


Haha, I think it was the mention of "wayne" that did it. I'm laughing because I imagine some people wont click onto this at all...

Humidity indoors is typically low because of central heating. IMO, 60% is about the minimum for keeping a Rose, which is probably higher than your house with the heating on.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

lol

I thought they said that all over scotland.
I like my accent 

Cheers for the info!

I was looking at the red chile rose, people seem to be quite critical of this species even though they look really cool?

but I really like the new river rust rump, just cant find alot of info, and as its my first t id like a species I can really research I think. Still undecided though!


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

GRB said:


> Haha, I think it was the mention of "wayne" that did it. I'm laughing because I imagine some people wont click onto this at all...


I didn't :blush: I googled it and urban dictionary came up with something about grand theft auto! :lol:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

word us west coasters use for kids :lol2:


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Ah right :lol2: 
Red chile roses pretty cool, I personally prefer the normal ones cos they have pink on them :no1: 
Got some on Tarantula Barn: Tarantulabarn.com - STORE - Chile Rose RCF PAIRS (Powered by CubeCart)
And spidershop:
Red Chile Rose (Grammostola rosea) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

Saw a few on the SpiderShop table when I went to an Entymology show in October, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

you cant keep Ts together can you?

Even breeding pairs kept apart?

Do the chile web much?


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

There's only a few communal species, and G.rosea aint one of them! :lol2:

I know the guy who owns Tarantula Barn, he's a nice guy, I'm sure if you emailed/PMd him he'd sell you a female without a male.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Just a thought that came into my head!

Im sure watching two trantulas curled up together would be quite a site!

They are selling them single further down the poage I just noticed :blush:


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

The closest tarantulas ever really get to each other is to mate, and even that looks like a wrestling match :rotfl:

Is that the Chilean rose for £12? That's pretty cheap!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

chile rose and chilean rose are the same T right?

the colour variation on that site is a coincidence?


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

Did some one mention g rosea?? Fantastic sp, I have about 40 of them :no1:


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Chile rose, chilean rose, chilean rose hair etc are all Grammostola rosea Bobby  
Hi Gem, were you at marys party by any chance?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

nope

dont even know who that is!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I thought I was the only sado still up :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

:lol2:

sorry im gettin tired


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

If you want a New River Rust Rump then buy one now, I've not seen them for sale before and you may be disappointed if you put it off for too long. Get yourself a humidity gauge to see what your room humidity is. Right now where I keep my T's the room has 64% humidity (digital read out)


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> Hi Gem, were you at marys party by any chance?


Yes she was.


----------

